# Importing car from Canada to ITALY



## Andrzej2424 (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm looking for someone to help me importing two cars from Canada to Italy. We will retire in Italy mid 2023, and have EU passports. I want to import Ford Mustang Convertible, 2017, V6 and MG Midget, 1979. 

Could anyone point me to an agency that can help with this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not sure you need an agency. The problem will be you'll need to pay VAT I think. The other problem is yesterday gasoline was over €2 a litre. So almost $3CDN.

Do you have a shipper lined up for your other stuff? They'll be able to arrange a container for the cars.


----------



## Andrzej2424 (Nov 16, 2021)

NickZ said:


> I'm not sure you need an agency. The problem will be you'll need to pay VAT I think. The other problem is yesterday gasoline was over €2 a litre. So almost $3CDN.
> 
> Do you have a shipper lined up for your other stuff? They'll be able to arrange a container for the cars.


Thanks NickZ, 

No VAT for moving permanently as long as you own your cars form more than six months. Gas is also expensive here, and these cars are for pleasure driving, not daily drivers.

I have a container arranged for the cars, but I need help with paperwork to register my cars in Italy. The process is difficult and I only have six months after receiving residency. 

I definitely need someone knowledgeable of this process to help me.

Anyone knows someone who can help?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Has it changed? The tax free import in the past was only for Italian citizens. You also had 12 months to change the plates.

ACI would handle things but if you're looking for somebody to help I think you'll need somebody in the province you're moving to





__





Servizi ACI - Importare un veicolo






www.aci.it





That's the ACI guide and you'll notice it's all done at the provincial level.


----------



## Andrzej2424 (Nov 16, 2021)

NickZ said:


> Has it changed? The tax free import in the past was only for Italian citizens. You also had 12 months to change the plates.
> 
> ACI would handle things but if you're looking for somebody to help I think you'll need somebody in the province you're moving to
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess. No VAT for EU citizens moving permanently to Italy if you've owned your cars for six months and for personal use only, and only 6 months to change registration after receiving residency.


----------



## LorenzoVerdelegna (Jan 26, 2021)

I looked into this but the costs with the ACI were absurd.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

Heres a document Nazionalizzazione veicoli CANADA
The cars from outside the EU so I think that VAT is payable.


----------

